# West Michigan Sub Available



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello,
i am available to sub in west michigan. i have an 04 F350 Powerstroke with Blizzard 810 plow. Will obtain all local lisences as needed and carry full insurance. Let me know what you got! I am based out of SE side of GR, but will travel within reasonable distance for some good work.


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

Anything around the area yet??


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

PM Sent to ya


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

how close are you to middleville ..?


----------

